# Ubuntu vs FreeNAS



## ophasis (28. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

da ich mich dazu entschieden habe, einen Linux Server in meiner Küche aufzustellen, entschied ich mich anfangs natürlich für eine Debian Lösung und landete schnell bei Ubuntu Server (da ich mal was Anderes ausprobieren wollte, als immer nur Etch).
Nun soll mein Server allerdings nur als NFS und SAMBA Server fungieren, evtl auch später mal als LDAP, dass war es dann aber...
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dann ein Ubuntu nicht vielleich zu überdimensioniert ist und ob FreeNAS nicht das gleiche, evtl sogar besser erledigen kann.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit beiden Systemen, oder mit einem von beiden um mich über Vor- und Nachteile aufklären zu können?

Besten Dank
  ophasis


----------



## Sinac (28. September 2007)

Ich glaube grade für so eine Lösung wäre ich bei Debian geblieben. Ubuntu finde ich persönlich zu "vollgemüllt". FreeNas dürfte im Bezug auf LDAP schlecht zu erweitern sein, ist außerdem ein BSD. Aber im Prinzip kannst du jede Dist dazu nehmen, je nach dem was für Ressourcen und Anforderungen du hast.


----------



## Culebra (28. September 2007)

Also, bei den Ubuntu-LTS-Server-Versionen hast Du 5 Jahre lang Support und Sicherheitsupdates, das hast Du bei Debian nicht. Dort ist nach 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren Schluss.


----------



## ophasis (28. September 2007)

Erstmal Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten,

zu der LDAP Angelegenheit ist zu sagen, das FreeNas, derzeit an einem LDAP direkt Support arbeitet, so das dieser "out-of-the-box" wie es so schön heißt, mitgeliefert wird. Daher ist mit Erweiterungen und co nicht mehr zu kämpfen, das Debian diese Rolle wunderbar übernehmen könnte weiß ich (denn das lief bislang als Server  ), doch ist es an der Zeit mal etwas Neues zu probieren, das mir evtl sogar noch mehr zusagen würde.
FreeNAS klang dahin gehend sehr verlockend, das es von seinem Umfang her, genau das erzielt, was ich benötige (SAMBA, NFS, Raid Support, eine Weboberfläche für die Fernverwaltung und bald auch einen LDAP Support), Ubuntu ist zwar Support Technisch wohl eines der besten Systeme das ich nehmen könnte, jedoch ist es, wie ihr ja bereits sagtet, sehr zu gemüllt (auch wenn sich das bei der Server Version in Grenzen hält  ).

Würde ja gerne mal ein Statement hören, von jemandem der bereit FreeNAS im Betrieb hat.

mfg
ophasis


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Also, bei den Ubuntu-LTS-Server-Versionen hast Du 5 Jahre lang Support und Sicherheitsupdates, das hast Du bei Debian nicht. Dort ist nach 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren Schluss.



Naja, so extrem it es nun nicht und außerdem ist man mit einem einfachen Dist-Upgrade wieder im aktuellen Stable-Release.


----------



## Haddi (29. September 2007)

Freenas ist ganz witzig, aber nicht für einen Server so geeigent. Bei Ubuntu ist es das selbe. Es ist für anfänger zum linux lernen perfekt, aber für einen server auch nicht geeignet und sehr zugemüllt.

hole dir am besten die debian 4.0 netinstall cd. da kommst du immer noch am besten weg


----------

